# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Ubuntu >  Система KDE

## vovchicnn

Господа! Мож, кто сталкивался? У меня стояла Ubuntu 13.04. Настроена была... Wine был настроен, что у меня 1С всех платформ работала: 1С 7.х - 8.х Поставил систему KDE, и ...

----------

